# state by state results



## Trajan

Kentucky and Indiana for Romney.....cnn and fox...

no surprises there...


----------



## RespondsWithGif

Vermont for Obama Ditto


----------



## thereisnospoon

Obama wins Vermont and New Hampshire.
Romney takes Indiana and Kentucky


----------



## thereisnospoon

Indiana
The GOP has picked up 4 House seats from Indiana where the incumbent is not running. The GOP is slated to retain 2 others.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I am apart of the Indiana for Romney result....


----------



## konradv

Who called NH?  The polls aren't closed yet.


----------



## Chris

All Obama needs is one of the following states....

Virginia, Ohio, or Colorado.


----------



## saveliberty

Michigan is not a foregone conclusion this year folks.  Heaviest turnout I've ever seen here.  Already gave up Indiana to Romney.  Its the economy Mr. President.


----------



## Caroljo

saveliberty said:


> Michigan is not a foregone conclusion this year folks.  Heaviest turnout I've ever seen here.  Already gave up Indiana to Romney.  Its the economy Mr. President.




It has been!! The little town of Banfield usually gets around 200-250 voters.  They ran out of ballots in the mid afternoon and had over 500 people show up!!!


----------



## Trajan

Saunders held his seat too, again, no surprise...


----------



## SFC Ollie

19 to 3,,,,,,,, Good start, but a very looooooong way to go........


----------



## Caroljo

I've been watching the results coming in and when they show florida it's wild!
I glance at the tv once and it shows Obama with 50% and Romney at 50%.
Then i look again and it shows Romney @ 51% and Obama @ 49%.
Then i look again and it shows Romney @ 49% and Obama @ 51%
Just looked again and it showed Obama 50% and Romney 49%.

THIS COULD BE A LOOONNNNGGG NIGHT!


----------



## Sallow

Caroljo said:


> I've been watching the results coming in and when they show florida it's wild!
> I glance at the tv once and it shows Obama with 50% and Romney at 50%.
> Then i look again and it shows Romney @ 51% and Obama @ 49%.
> Then i look again and it shows Romney @ 49% and Obama @ 51%
> Just looked again and it showed Obama 50% and Romney 49%.
> 
> THIS COULD BE A LOOONNNNGGG NIGHT!



It is exciting!


----------



## Trajan

west virginny Romney , expected.


----------



## Ernie S.

Caroljo said:


> I've been watching the results coming in and when they show florida it's wild!
> I glance at the tv once and it shows Obama with 50% and Romney at 50%.
> Then i look again and it shows Romney @ 51% and Obama @ 49%.
> Then i look again and it shows Romney @ 49% and Obama @ 51%
> Just looked again and it showed Obama 50% and Romney 49%.
> 
> THIS COULD BE A LOOONNNNGGG NIGHT!



Remember, Western Florida is still open and is heavily Conservative.


----------



## Charles_Main

OBAMAGIRL2012 said:


> have you seen the news about the robocalls in Florida (by the government!) that told people they have until TOMORROW (Wednesday) at 7 p.m. to vote?!?



Link? lol


----------



## saveliberty

Al Gore will blame global warming if the Democrats lose Florida.


----------



## saveliberty

Obama lost Indiana, wonder if that might be telling for Ohio as well?


----------



## RespondsWithGif

South Carolina- Romney


----------



## Rozman

Why is this site been so slow lately?......


----------



## 007

So far... 

Electoral votes:
Romney - 33
obama - 3

See a pattern there?

It's called an ASS WHOOPIN'...


----------



## 007

saveliberty said:


> Al Gore will blame global warming if the Democrats lose Florida.



Al Gore might as well lick his balls and bark at the moon.


----------



## saveliberty

3-2 in favor of Romney in early results for Virginia.


----------



## rightwinger

007 said:


> So far...
> 
> Electoral votes:
> Romney - 33
> obama - 3
> 
> See a pattern there?
> 
> It's called an ASS WHOOPIN'...



No surprises yet.  No swing states have announced


----------



## freedombecki

saveliberty said:


> Obama lost Indiana, wonder if that might be telling for Ohio as well?


I heard Ohio was Romney 49 Obama 47 yesterday, somewhere... but that may or may not be accurate.

You know how polls are--one day its up, next day down, next day even. This is a neck-and-neck race, but I think Romney may win considering the problem people are having getting jobs with the Democrats holding the nation's treasury by its neck and shaking it upside down into campaign supporters' pockets.


----------



## Sarah G

Rozman said:


> Why is this site been so slow lately?......



It isn't slow for me.  I really don't mean to be a wiseass, it just seems ok tonight.


----------



## Sarah G

007 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Al Gore will blame global warming if the Democrats lose Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Gore might as well lick his balls and bark at the moon.
Click to expand...


Those states were red already.


----------



## SFC Ollie

A lot of Ohio auto workers who will follow the union lead and vote Obama.........


----------



## freedombecki

Rozman said:


> Why is this site been so slow lately?......


You need to empty your history file and reboot, Rozman. Things will speed right up.


----------



## Si modo

6% Virginia reporting:  59.2 Romney   39.3  Obama


----------



## freedombecki

SFC Ollie said:


> A lot of Ohio auto workers who will follow the union lead and vote Obama.........


That's true, but a lot of people who are out of work and are tired of waiting for Obama to bring businesses back around, it gives a level playing field.

It's too bad anything goes on election day.


----------



## freedombecki

Si modo said:


> 6% Virginia reporting:  59.2 Romney   39.3  Obama


It's all about the unemployed wanting some kind of a job market back. Their friends and loved ones want jobs back for them, too. And not just part-time jobs, either.


----------



## Si modo

freedombecki said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6% Virginia reporting:  59.2 Romney   39.3  Obama
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about the unemployed wanting some kind of a job market back.
Click to expand...

8% percent reporting, now.

57.4 Romney  41.1 Obama


----------



## Trajan

georgia for romeny, ho hum.....


----------



## Amazed

EV count 49-3 Romney.


----------



## saveliberty

rightwinger said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far...
> 
> Electoral votes:
> Romney - 33
> obama - 3
> 
> See a pattern there?
> 
> It's called an ASS WHOOPIN'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No surprises yet.  No swing states have announced
Click to expand...


Indiana voted Obama last time RW.


----------



## Trajan

007 said:


> So far...
> 
> Electoral votes:
> Romney - 33
> obama - 3
> 
> See a pattern there?
> 
> It's called an ASS WHOOPIN'...


----------



## RespondsWithGif

Florida is all over the place


----------



## rightwinger

saveliberty said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far...
> 
> Electoral votes:
> Romney - 33
> obama - 3
> 
> See a pattern there?
> 
> It's called an ASS WHOOPIN'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No surprises yet.  No swing states have announced
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indiana voted Obama last time RW.
Click to expand...


They were not considered a battleground state this year


----------



## rightwinger

Si modo said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6% Virginia reporting:  59.2 Romney   39.3  Obama
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about the unemployed wanting some kind of a job market back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8% percent reporting, now.
> 
> 57.4 Romney  41.1 Obama
Click to expand...


Have to see what counties in VA have reported


----------



## saveliberty

The economy is the big issue as expected.  That falls in favor of Romney.

Election 2012 results Liveblog: What exit polls tell us about voters in Virginia and Ohio - CSMonitor.com


----------



## Jimmy_Jam

rightwinger said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about the unemployed wanting some kind of a job market back.
> 
> 
> 
> 8% percent reporting, now.
> 
> 57.4 Romney  41.1 Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have to see what counties in VA have reported
Click to expand...


Mostly the western counties. The "military" counties to the east are not in, which tells me Romney will win the state.


----------



## Sallow

42% of Florida reported..

Obama leading?

Hmmmm..


----------



## Liability

thereisnospoon said:


> Obama wins Vermont and New Hampshire.
> Romney takes Indiana and Kentucky



Calling NH at this early point is silliness.


----------



## rightwinger

Jimmy_Jam said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8% percent reporting, now.
> 
> 57.4 Romney  41.1 Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to see what counties in VA have reported
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mostly the western counties. The "military" counties to the east are not in, which tells me Romney will win the state.
Click to expand...


Obama is strongest in Northern Virginia.  The west is a Romney stronghold


----------



## hjmick

Sallow said:


> 42% of Florida reported..
> 
> Obama leading?
> 
> Hmmmm..



Early voters... 50-49%...


----------



## 007

obama - 78

Romney - 71


----------



## rightwinger

Obama up 57 to 40

Still no surprises


----------



## Sallow

hjmick said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 42% of Florida reported..
> 
> Obama leading?
> 
> Hmmmm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early voters... 50-49%...
Click to expand...


45%..

Still leading.


----------



## Sallow

rightwinger said:


> Obama up 57 to 40
> 
> Still no surprises



I am surprised by Florida.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Romney took lead in FL with 50%


----------



## saveliberty

Obama looks to be in big trouble early.


----------



## rightwinger

Sallow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama up 57 to 40
> 
> Still no surprises
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised by Florida.
Click to expand...


It is still too early in Florida


----------



## Sallow

SFC Ollie said:


> Romney took lead in FL with 50%



He's not leading.

52% of the vote in.

Obama ahead.


----------



## rightwinger

saveliberty said:


> Obama looks to be in big trouble early.



Why


----------



## Sallow

Ohio is for Obama looking like Viginia for Romney.


----------



## 007

Florida, 55% reporting...

Romney 50%
obama 49%

Romney - 82
obama - 78


----------



## MeBelle

Who needs to watch live returns when we have USMB?


----------



## freedombecki

RespondsWithGif said:


> Florida is all over the place


I heard a projection saying Romney will get Florida because the populated Republican area in the western area haven't turned their counts in yet due to polls closing an hour later there. Florida is always all over the map on election day. The liberals of the eastern part like to piddle with the western part of the state by calling victory early after selected precincts are rushed to the front. They do this every 4 years.


----------



## Sallow

Damn, Florida just flipped.


----------



## saveliberty

According to Huffo, 51-48.2 % with 25% reporting in Florida...for Romney.


----------



## MeBelle

rightwinger said:


> Why



Seee, there you go again!


----------



## freedombecki

MeBelle60 said:


> Who needs to watch live returns when we have USMB?


It's a lot more entertaining, too.


----------



## Sallow

Florida flipped back.


----------



## freedombecki

Liability said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama wins Vermont and New Hampshire.
> Romney takes Indiana and Kentucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling NH at this early point is silliness.
Click to expand...

NH could be won by as little as 1 vote. It's a really close race.


----------



## saveliberty

North Carolina just flipped to Romney as well.


----------



## freedombecki

Sallow said:


> Florida flipped back.


Not the west yet. The east, yep, it did, but the west, up for grabs in Republican counties that are always the last to check in due to the time zone. 

No chads to chew on this time.


----------



## R.D.

Sallow said:


> Florida flipped back.



 roller coaster

I hate roller coasters


----------



## alan1

Si modo said:


> 6% Virginia reporting:  59.2 Romney   39.3  Obama



Romney is currently dominating that "battle ground" state.


----------



## rightwinger

Too early to call anything in Florida. Have to see where the precincts that have reported are located. North and west are Republican, south is democrat


----------



## Ernie S.

I love roller coasters and this one is free.


----------



## alan1

saveliberty said:


> North Carolina just flipped to Romney as well.



NC is a given for Romney.  It stopped being "battle ground" a few weeks ago.


----------



## saveliberty

Florida back on Romney's side.

In Michigan, the two proposals backed by unions are failing.


----------



## alan1

Obama is currently dominating Ohio (0.8% reporting)


----------



## percysunshine

So someone tell me...please...what did Guam do?


----------



## Missourian

Karl Rove seems quite excited,  Joe Trippi...not so much.


----------



## rightwinger

Romney up 73-64 in EV

Still playing out as projected


----------



## MeBelle

Sallow said:


> Florida flipped back.



Does that mean Florida is a flip-flop state?


----------



## Dr Grump

Hate to say it, but early indications are reminding me of 2000 and 2004....Romney seems to have momentum. Way too early I know, but I remember similar in the Bush victories...


----------



## alan1

Florida, Virginia and North Carolina (all previously called swing states) are all going Romney.  Ohio (swing) is running Obama.


----------



## percysunshine

Did Puerto Rico pick Ron Paul again?

While US votes for president, Puerto Rico may secede from America &mdash; RT


----------



## MeBelle

percysunshine said:


> Did Puerto Rico pick Ron Paul again?
> 
> While US votes for president, Puerto Rico may secede from America &mdash; RT



Yes! Guam did too..


----------



## freedombecki

saveliberty said:


> Florida back on Romney's side.
> 
> In Michigan, the two proposals backed by unions are failing.


I'm hoping a Romney and Senate Republican win will turn around joblessness.

Reid has already said he was going to hurt Romney's efforts to help the private sector develop jobs if he wins.

Obama has been bad luck on full-time jobs. He increased part-time jobs and included that in his "new jobs" program.

People don't want part-time jobs that afford them no retirement or future security. Obama went for the wrong kind of jobs programs when he included part-time jobs, but didn't tell anyone his figures were not what they were touted to be, it's so sad.

And wait till the Middle Class gets hit with the highest tax hike in history in January on account of Obama Care being a tax.

Sorry, the unemployed will not be rejoicing when there's no money to fund welfare when no jobs come around with Obama at the helm.

I'm just hoping Romney wins and puts the economy back on track to employ the mountain of unemployed people in this land.


----------



## Sallow

alan1 said:


> Florida, Virginia and North Carolina (all previously called swing states) are all going Romney.  Ohio (swing) is running Obama.



What?

58% reporting.

51% Obama
48% Romney

Florida still in contention.


----------



## Trajan

Dr Grump said:


> Hate to say it, but early indications are reminding me of 2000 and 2004....Romney seems to have momentum. Way too early I know, but I remember similar in the Bush victories...



 traditionally  the early vote goes democratic, for decades...at the 60-70% reporting point if the  gop has not pulled even in those crucial states, good night nurse.


----------



## freedombecki

percysunshine said:


> Did Puerto Rico pick Ron Paul again?
> 
> While US votes for president, Puerto Rico may secede from America &mdash; RT


Well, that's $13 billion we don't have to pay them every year if that happens. 

My mama said there's a silver lining on every cloud.


----------



## alan1

Sallow said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida, Virginia and North Carolina (all previously called swing states) are all going Romney.  Ohio (swing) is running Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 58% reporting.
> 
> 51% Obama
> 48% Romney
> 
> Florida still in contention.
Click to expand...


I've got google results.  Google Politics & Elections
Give me a link to the site you are using.


----------



## percysunshine

I bet if we all gathered our friends together, we could form a territory and secede. We could call it Puerto Guam ..or Guamarico...or something.


----------



## percysunshine

alan1 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida, Virginia and North Carolina (all previously called swing states) are all going Romney.  Ohio (swing) is running Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 58% reporting.
> 
> 51% Obama
> 48% Romney
> 
> Florida still in contention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got google results.  Google Politics & Elections
> Give me a link to the site you are using.
Click to expand...


She is using axelrod.com


----------



## Political Junky

Obama leading in Ohio.


----------



## Sallow

alan1 said:


> sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> florida, virginia and north carolina (all previously called swing states) are all going romney.  Ohio (swing) is running obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what?
> 
> 58% reporting.
> 
> 51% obama
> 48% romney
> 
> florida still in contention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i've got google results.  google politics & elections
> give me a link to the site you are using.
Click to expand...


cnn.


----------



## freedombecki

MeBelle60 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida flipped back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean Florida is a flip-flop state?
Click to expand...

yep. flip flops all over.


----------



## Ernie S.

rightwinger said:


> Too early to call anything in Florida. Have to see where the precincts that have reported are located. North and west are Republican, south is democrat



I see 10 unreported counties in FL with 7 in the panhandle that should go to Romney. 1 more is a landlocked central FL county, most likely Romney as well.
As I was typing, Escambia County (Pensacola area) just got called Romney. That was the only panhandle county obama had a chance in.


----------



## R.D.

percysunshine said:


> I bet if we all gathered our friends together, we could form a territory and secede. We could call it Puerto Guam ..or Guamarico...or something.



Now I want pita chips  and guacamole


----------



## percysunshine

Sallow said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> what?
> 
> 58% reporting.
> 
> 51% obama
> 48% romney
> 
> florida still in contention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've got google results.  google politics & elections
> give me a link to the site you are using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cnn.
Click to expand...


chuckle....axelrod.com

Am I good or what?


----------



## Ernie S.

MeBelle60 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida flipped back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean Florida is a flip-flop state?
Click to expand...


Its position is evolving when obama is in the lead, but flip flopping when Romney is up.


----------



## Political Junky

Ernie S. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too early to call anything in Florida. Have to see where the precincts that have reported are located. North and west are Republican, south is democrat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see 10 unreported counties in FL with 7 in the panhandle that should go to Romney. 1 more is a landlocked central FL county, most likely Romney as well.
> As I was typing, Escambia County (Pensacola area) just got called Romney. That was the only panhandle county obama had a chance in.
Click to expand...

The panhandle of Florida was bound to go for Romney. It votes with the rest of the South.


----------



## saveliberty

NBC is doing a fine job of spinning any result towards Obama.


----------



## percysunshine

Ernie S. said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida flipped back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean Florida is a flip-flop state?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its position is evolving when obama is in the lead, but flip flopping when Romney is up.
Click to expand...


All this talk about flip-flopping...

I keep picturing Joe Biden wandering aimlessly down a Delaware beach in rubber shoes groping seagulls...

.


----------



## McDowell's

percysunshine said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean Florida is a flip-flop state?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its position is evolving when obama is in the lead, but flip flopping when Romney is up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this talk about flip-flopping...
> 
> I keep picturing Joe Biden wandering aimlessly down a Delaware beach in rubber shoes groping seagulls...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


"The Villlllaaaaaaaages!!"


----------



## MeBelle

percysunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i've got google results.  google politics & elections
> give me a link to the site you are using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> chuckle....axelrod.com
> 
> Am I good or what?
Click to expand...


...or what, works for me!


----------



## MeBelle

percysunshine said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean Florida is a flip-flop state?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its position is evolving when obama is in the lead, but flip flopping when Romney is up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this talk about flip-flopping...
> 
> I keep picturing Joe Biden wandering aimlessly down a Delaware beach in rubber shoes groping seagulls...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

GROSS! I hear Kenny Chesney in my head


----------



## alan1

FL is running close.


----------



## Trajan

Chuck Todd: Both sides now expect Romney to win Florida    



Philip Klein@philipaklein 
Wow, Obama only getting 66% of the Jewish vote in FL. Kerry got 80%
6 Nov 12 ReplyRetweetFavorite

Chuck Todd: Both sides now expect Romney to win Florida « The Greenroom


----------



## Ernie S.

Political Junky said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too early to call anything in Florida. Have to see where the precincts that have reported are located. North and west are Republican, south is democrat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see 10 unreported counties in FL with 7 in the panhandle that should go to Romney. 1 more is a landlocked central FL county, most likely Romney as well.
> As I was typing, Escambia County (Pensacola area) just got called Romney. That was the only panhandle county obama had a chance in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The panhandle of Florida was bound to go for Romney. It votes with the rest of the South.
Click to expand...


True. South Florida is kind of lon gyland with sandals and Bermuda shorts. North Florida, with the exception of St Augustine and Tallahassee is Dixie.


----------



## rightwinger

Virginia, Ohio and Florida are getting closer to 100% 

Depending on how they play out, we can call the election


----------



## RespondsWithGif

Obama 127
Romney 149


----------



## MeBelle

McDowell's said:


> "The Villlllaaaaaaaages!!"



.... Florida's (or insert state of your choice) friendliest home town...


----------



## freedombecki

percysunshine said:


> I bet if we all gathered our friends together, we could form a territory and secede. We could call it Puerto Guam ..or Guamarico...or something.


I havta stick around and collect back my social security paid over all those years. *sigh*


----------



## rightwinger

Obama took Michigan

Swing State


----------



## RespondsWithGif

rightwinger said:


> Obama took Michigan
> 
> Swing State



As was expected.


----------



## Sallow

MeBelle60 said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> cnn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chuckle....axelrod.com
> 
> Am I good or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...or what, works for me!
Click to expand...


71% still looks very close. Almost dead even. Obama slight lead.


----------



## Toro

MI to Obama. 

Obama is going to win.


----------



## mamooth

Indiana, Donnelly (D) is trouncing Mourdock (R) in the senate race. Amazingly, Gregg (D) has pulled ahead of Pence (R) in the governor's race. That was supposed to be a blowout win for Pence. That may be the upset of the night.

In Indiana, as in the whole nation, that magical mystery Republican turnout advantage has failed to materialize. Turnout looks very similar to 2008, which is ... wait for it ... what the polls predicted. And since the polls are looking spot on correct all across the nation, Romney is in deep trouble.


----------



## Ernie S.

alan1 said:


> FL is running close.



less than 3,000 voted at this point.


----------



## Sallow

RespondsWithGif said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama took Michigan
> 
> Swing State
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As was expected.
Click to expand...


No it wasn't.

Romney was saying he was going to take Michigan.


----------



## Liability

With 26% of the vote reported, OHIO is 56% for Obama.  2012 Ohio Race | Politics | Fox News

I don't know the makeup of the various counties in OH.  

Anybody with solid insight as to the remaining 74% by population county?


----------



## Ernie S.

RespondsWithGif said:


> Obama 127
> Romney 149



I've got 123 154.


----------



## RespondsWithGif

Sallow said:


> RespondsWithGif said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama took Michigan
> 
> Swing State
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As was expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasn't.
> 
> Romney was saying he was going to take Michigan.
Click to expand...



I aint Romney


----------



## Toro

Ernie S. said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FL is running close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> less than 3,000 voted at this point.
Click to expand...


Over 3 million have voted in FL. 

But still too close. The Panhandle just closed so we will see the race tighten.


----------



## Toro

CNN calls the House for the GOP.


----------



## Political Junky

New Jersey goes to Obama.


----------



## Toro

I think Romney will win FL.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Western Florida is Conservative so Romney should pull ahead.


----------



## saveliberty

mamooth said:


> Indiana, Donnelly (D) is trouncing Mourdock (R) in the senate race. Amazingly, Gregg (D) has pulled ahead of Pence (R) in the governor's race. That was supposed to be a blowout win for Pence. That may be the upset of the night.
> 
> In Indiana, as in the whole nation, that magical mystery Republican turnout advantage has failed to materialize. Turnout looks very similar to 2008, which is ... wait for it ... what the polls predicted. And since the polls are looking spot on correct all across the nation, Romney is in deep trouble.



Romney took Indiana dirtbag.


----------



## RespondsWithGif

Obama - Pennsylvania


----------



## mamooth

Pence back on top in Indiana, though Lake County (Gary) is still not in.


----------



## Avorysuds

All I know, is if Obama wins then you fucking chit bags that wasted your vote on Romney gave us another 4 years of Obama.

However, good luck until we know how it turns out!


----------



## Ernie S.

Toro said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FL is running close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> less than 3,000 voted at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over 3 million have voted in FL.
> 
> But still too close. The Panhandle just closed so we will see the race tighten.
Click to expand...


typo I meant to say only 3,000 votes. (separating them)


----------



## RespondsWithGif

So what is the count?
I just heard 
Romney 153
Obama 143


----------



## Sallow

Toro said:


> I think Romney will win FL.



78% in and Obama still has a slight lead.

Nail biter!


----------



## thereisnospoon

WBTV in Charlotte, NC has called the governor's race. The Winner will be GOP candidate and former mayor of Charlotte, Pat Mc Crory.


----------



## Toro

The FL Senate seat went pretty big to the Dems.


----------



## Liability

Mad Scientist said:


> Western Florida is Conservative so Romney should pull ahead.



Chuck Todd however notes that one County in FL (Orange, I think it was) with a heavy Puerto Rican population is giving the incumbent a huge margin that could end up at over 100K to the positive.  It takes lots of big wins in the remaining counties to offset that margin in just ONE County.  I think that's why the present vote margin is so damnably razor thin.  49% for Obama /50% for Romney with about 79% reporting.  2012 Florida Race | Politics | Fox News


----------



## Paulie

Political Junky said:


> New Jersey goes to Obama.



The sun rises in the east too.


----------



## Ernie S.

Now Romney ahead by 2,500 votes. The last 2 counties to report are in the panhandle; Romney will take Florida by at least 5,000 votes.


----------



## Liability

Toro said:


> The FL Senate seat went pretty big to the Dems.



Should be offset by the Virginia WIN for Allen in VA, if his lead holds.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Toro said:


> The FL Senate seat went pretty big to the Dems.



The Democrat incumbent. This is not a pickup for the Dems.
In Texas, GOP candidate Ted Cruz has a virtual lock on that State's up for grabs Senate seat. This is a a keep for the GOP as Cruz down 15% in the polls early on will succeed the retiring Kay Bailey Hutchinson. Democrats had all but expected this to be a pickup for their side.


----------



## MeBelle

I can't stand this anymore!
Heading off to a VICTORY party for my local guys. 

​


----------



## Trajan

if the margin is .5%  or less in florida, that triggers an automatic recount...fasten your seat belts its going ot be a bumpy night.


----------



## Si modo

Liability said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The FL Senate seat went pretty big to the Dems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be offset by the Virginia WIN for Allen in VA, if his lead holds.
Click to expand...

If Allen wins, it will be a pick up of a R seat, actually.  The FL guy is incumbent and both incumbents in VA are D.


----------



## Political Junky

Wisconsin goes Obama.


----------



## Trajan

wisconsin for Obama,


----------



## Toro

Romney leads in FL by 600. lol

Intrade at 91% for Obama.


----------



## Political Junky

Sherrod Brown reelected in Ohio.


----------



## Toro

Si modo said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The FL Senate seat went pretty big to the Dems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be offset by the Virginia WIN for Allen in VA, if his lead holds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Allen wins, it will be a pick up of a R seat, actually.  The FL guy is incumbent and both incumbents in VA are D.
Click to expand...


Nelson was expected to win in FL but he is leading by a bigger margin than expected, which means Obama is probably doing better than expected in FL.


----------



## Liability

Trajan said:


> wisconsin for Obama,



2% reporting and The ONE behind 48% to 51%.

Hmmm.


----------



## rightwinger

Obama takes Pennsylvania


----------



## mamooth

With the PA, MI and WI losses, and the polls being right across the board, the Republicans are starting to get very quiet.

Romney has to run the board now to win. Not likely. When Ohio goes Obama, we can call it.


----------



## Dr.Traveler

Trajan said:


> wisconsin for Obama,



For real?!?!?


----------



## rightwinger

Pennsylvania, Michigan, Wisconsin are in the Obama column

3 Battlegrounds for Obama, none yet for Romney


----------



## Sarah G

Both Romney and Ryan lost their home states.


----------



## Liability

Toro said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should be offset by the Virginia WIN for Allen in VA, if his lead holds.
> 
> 
> 
> If Allen wins, it will be a pick up of a R seat, actually.  The FL guy is incumbent and both incumbents in VA are D.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nelson was expected to win in FL but he is leading by a bigger margin than expected, which means Obama is probably doing better than expected in FL.
Click to expand...


Indiana is the "pick-up" for the Dims so far.  Allen offsets that gain.

I think you have it correct as far as FL's "pickup"  It isn't one.


----------



## Toro

Fox calls PA and WI for Obama. It's looking more like Obama will win.


----------



## saveliberty

Someone called Wisconsin with 3% of the vote in and Romney ahead, yet Obama gets the win?


----------



## Toro

Liability said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Allen wins, it will be a pick up of a R seat, actually.  The FL guy is incumbent and both incumbents in VA are D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nelson was expected to win in FL but he is leading by a bigger margin than expected, which means Obama is probably doing better than expected in FL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indiana is the "pick-up" for the Dims so far.  Allen offsets that gain.
> 
> I think you have it correct as far as FL's "pickup"  It isn't one.
Click to expand...


I didn't say it was. I said its a sign Obama is doing better than expected.


----------



## Trajan

Mourdock went down in Indiana....the senate wont go gop, thats out of reach I believe, that makes 7 dem. holds with a pick of 1.


----------



## Trajan

saveliberty said:


> Someone called Wisconsin with 3% of the vote in and Romney ahead, yet Obama gets the win?



they can forecast the counties by registration and trends...they don't see a tide against obama in key counties so, there it is.


----------



## Babbleon

Exit polling.. unless people are blatently lying about how they voted.. as well as turnout in conservative areas not being enough to offset voting patterns in more populated areas.


----------



## Political Junky

Elizabeth Warren beat Brown.


----------



## Sarah G

Elizabeth Warren won!


----------



## Dr.Traveler

Glad to hear about Mourdock.  Surprised Fox of all people are calling Wisconsin now.  That puts things right in line for an Obama win without Florida or Ohio.


----------



## SFC Ollie

saveliberty said:


> Someone called Wisconsin with 3% of the vote in and Romney ahead, yet Obama gets the win?



They are basing part of that on exit polls..........


----------



## rightwinger

Romney is going to have to take almost every remaining swing state


----------



## ScienceRocks

If Obama wins then Agenda 21 wins. World government here we come...

No more borders
Our rights will be destroyed.

Sucks


----------



## Dr.Traveler

Sarah G said:


> Both Romney and Ryan lost their home states.



Gives you an idea how weak that ticket was if these results hold out as predicted.  The fact they made things so close those is a reflection on how weak Obama was.


----------



## Trajan

wiscy senate now for the dems.......


----------



## ScienceRocks

Better get ready to become france. I don't understand what's so good about that.

How the fuck could any American want to be taxed and ruled over?


----------



## mamooth

Liability said:


> Indiana is the "pick-up" for the Dims so far.  Allen offsets that gain.



Maine is also a Democratic pickup in the senate.

Gay marriage referendums winning in Maryland and Maine.


----------



## Liability

OH 40% reporting: Obama lead down to 6%.

His slide seems to be ongoing.


----------



## Trajan

Sarah G said:


> Elizabeth Warren won!



who called it?


----------



## rightwinger

FoxNews sounding depressed for Romneys chances


----------



## Liability

Toro said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nelson was expected to win in FL but he is leading by a bigger margin than expected, which means Obama is probably doing better than expected in FL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana is the "pick-up" for the Dims so far.  Allen offsets that gain.
> 
> I think you have it correct as far as FL's "pickup"  It isn't one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say it was. I said its a sign Obama is doing better than expected.
Click to expand...

I don't think you are following what I said.

I agreed with your call that FL (Sen. race) doesn't constitute a pickup for the Dims.

As you had said, it couldn't.


----------



## Dick Tuck

rightwinger said:


> Virginia, Ohio and Florida are getting closer to 100%
> 
> Depending on how they play out, we can call the election



There's still lines in Virginia.  Those precincts, especially in Northern Virginia, will not report until the voting ends.  There's still a good shot in that state.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Liability said:


> OH 40% reporting: Obama lead down to 6%.
> 
> His slide seems to be ongoing.



I would like to say Ohio went Romney........


----------



## Toro

Political Junky said:


> Elizabeth Warren beat Brown.



Boo!!


----------



## rightwinger

Matthew said:


> If Obama wins then Agenda 21 wins. World government here we come...
> 
> No more borders
> Our rights will be destroyed.
> 
> Sucks



Dogs and cats living together.....mass hysteria


----------



## LilOlLady

I cannot watch. Going to bed and wake up tommorw to the winner. Too much for my central nervous sysem. Might trigger a MS flare up. I voted for Obama but I am not sure if I want him to suffer another 4 years and take his family and get on with his life but Romney scares the hell out of me. But the economy is in recovery because of policies Obama put forth and Romney will get credti for the Obama's economy in recovery.


----------



## Rinata

trajan said:


> sarah g said:
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth warren won!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who called it?
Click to expand...


nbc.


----------



## Toro

Tea Party having a poor night.


----------



## CaféAuLait

trajan said:


> sarah g said:
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth warren won!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who called it?
Click to expand...


nbc


----------



## Dick Tuck

trajan said:


> sarah g said:
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth warren won!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who called it?
Click to expand...


cnn


----------



## Political Junky

Obama leading in Colorado.


----------



## Sarah G

Trajan said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth Warren won!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who called it?
Click to expand...


Sorry, I didn't see you there.  MSNBC


----------



## ScienceRocks

One word for the dems agenda=greece. 

We're on the other hand going to become corrupt like Mexico. One hell of a future to look forward too.

Not going to be pretty.


----------



## SFC Ollie

LilOlLady said:


> I cannot watch. Going to bed and wake up tommorw to the winner. Too much for my central nervous sysem. Might trigger a MS flare up. I voted for Obama but I am not sure if I want him to suffer another 4 years and take his family and get on with his life but Romney scares the hell out of me. But the economy is in recovery because of policies Obama put forth and Romney will get credti for the Obama's economy in recovery.



You mean the economy is in a very slow recovery in spite of Obamas policies.......


----------



## freedombecki

Trajan said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone called Wisconsin with 3% of the vote in and Romney ahead, yet Obama gets the win?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Wisconsin would be a squeaker but that the people would vote for Romney.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me about Minnesota, but Wisconsin? I'm just not seeing it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dick Tuck

Indiana called for Donnelly.


----------



## Political Junky

New Hampshire goes Obama.


----------



## Si modo

NBC has claimed an Obama win in WI with 7% of the vote in and Romney leading at 56%.


----------



## ScienceRocks

SFC Ollie said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot watch. Going to bed and wake up tommorw to the winner. Too much for my central nervous sysem. Might trigger a MS flare up. I voted for Obama but I am not sure if I want him to suffer another 4 years and take his family and get on with his life but Romney scares the hell out of me. But the economy is in recovery because of policies Obama put forth and Romney will get credti for the Obama's economy in recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the economy is in a very slow recovery in spite of Obamas policies.......
Click to expand...


We're seeing first hand how dictatorship hold onto power within countries like iraq, Cuba, North Korea, Burma and the Old USSR. Brainwashing works very well and this new generation doesn't have a clue of what true freedom is.

America is finished as the light of freedom on earth. The USSR finally got their victory.


----------



## LilOlLady

Liability said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana is the "pick-up" for the Dims so far.  Allen offsets that gain.
> 
> I think you have it correct as far as FL's "pickup"  It isn't one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say it was. I said its a sign Obama is doing better than expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think you are following what I said.
> 
> I agreed with your call that FL (Sen. race) doesn't constitute a pickup for the Dims.
> 
> As you had said, it couldn't.
Click to expand...


Pres. Obama is going to be the DEBT of us. 

We have been through this too many times. The debt we have is two wars ongoing and tax cuts for the rich that cut government revenue. FOOL

*What the fuck has obama spent $6 trillion one that belong to him*?

What did Bush spend $6 trillion on?


----------



## Liability

Ohio Obama lead down to 5% with 43% reporting.

Come on OHIO!


----------



## ScienceRocks

Political Junky said:


> New Hampshire goes Obama.



Romney was so fucking right about that 47% relying on free shit. That is all that matters to these people. TOO FUCKING BAD that Marxism turns out very bad once the money is gone.

5k less income for the avg American=doesn't fucking matter
slowest economy ever doesn't fucking matter
Give me my food stamps and free shit!


----------



## skye

Matthew said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Hampshire goes Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romney was so fucking right about that 47% relying on free shit. That is all that matters to these people. TOO FUCKING BAD that Marxism turns out very bad once the money is gone.
Click to expand...



Second and Third that! 

Shame on all of them!


----------



## Liability

LilOlLady said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say it was. I said its a sign Obama is doing better than expected.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you are following what I said.
> 
> I agreed with your call that FL (Sen. race) doesn't constitute a pickup for the Dims.
> 
> As you had said, it couldn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pres. Obama is going to be the DEBT of us.
> 
> We have been through this too many times. The debt we have is two wars ongoing and tax cuts for the rich that cut government revenue. FOOL
> 
> *What the fuck has obama spent $6 trillion one that belong to him*?
Click to expand...


Hey Senile.  Kinda late to the game again, eh.

Must be your walker.

Yes, dear.

Pres. Obama WILL be the debt of us.  One of the many reasons he HAS to go.


----------



## candycorn




----------



## rightwinger

Dick Tuck said:


> Indiana called for Donnelly.



Senate in Dems hand....they might even pick up a seat


----------



## ScienceRocks

skye said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Hampshire goes Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romney was so fucking right about that 47% relying on free shit. That is all that matters to these people. TOO FUCKING BAD that Marxism turns out very bad once the money is gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Second and Third that!
> 
> Shame on all of them!
Click to expand...


Socialism only can happen as long as theirs *other peoples money.* Once that's gone then it becomes communism. 

Look the fuck out!


----------



## rightwinger

skye said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Hampshire goes Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romney was so fucking right about that 47% relying on free shit. That is all that matters to these people. TOO FUCKING BAD that Marxism turns out very bad once the money is gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Second and Third that!
> 
> Shame on all of them!
Click to expand...


Such sore losers


----------



## skye

America the Welfare Country!   

F**** shame!


----------



## Avorysuds

No worries guys, Mitt will be running again in 2016!


----------



## thereisnospoon

Political Junky said:


> New Jersey goes to Obama.



shocker...all those rich people voting for a guy who wants to tax the shit out of them...Brilliant.


----------



## rightwinger

Swing State count

Obama: Pennsylvania, NH, Michigan, Wisconsin
Romney: None


----------



## thereisnospoon

rightwinger said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana called for Donnelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate in Dems hand....they might even pick up a seat
Click to expand...


doesn't matter. As long as the House is GOP, Obama's agenda gets stopped cold.


----------



## ScienceRocks

rightwinger said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney was so fucking right about that 47% relying on free shit. That is all that matters to these people. TOO FUCKING BAD that Marxism turns out very bad once the money is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second and Third that!
> 
> Shame on all of them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such sore losers
Click to expand...


Don't you even give a damn about your freedom? You do understand that taking money away from the producers to give to the failures=bad for this country.

You allow our school system to turn to shit
You allow our freedoms to die...You attack our 2nd amendment...You demand our first to be curved.

You want us to control what food we can eat.

It doesn't sound like you like freedom very much. It's all about a person having a chance at bettering ones self. We should be encouraging people to advance...For Christ sakes.


----------



## skye

Avorysuds said:


> No worries guys, Mitt will be running again in 2016!



yes he  might but ... four more years with this idiot Obaherrioid?????   is just too much.... he will destroy what he didn't managed to destroy so far....


Sad  sad state of affairs   for what it used to be  the Number One country in the world!


----------



## ScienceRocks

skye said:


> America the Welfare Country!
> 
> F**** shame!



I hope Obama sticks his entire communist agenda right up the American peoples ass. 

They deserve it.


----------



## freedombecki

Si modo said:


> NBC has claimed an Obama win in WI with 7% of the vote in and Romney leading at 56%.


lol Yeah.


----------



## skye

Matthew said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> America the Welfare Country!
> 
> F**** shame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Obama sticks his entire communist agenda right up the American peoples ass.
> 
> They deserve it.
Click to expand...



They certainly do!


----------



## freedombecki

thereisnospoon said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Jersey goes to Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shocker...all those rich people voting for a guy who wants to tax the shit out of them...Brilliant.
Click to expand...

They don't know what it's like not to have enough money to jet set around the world for 8 months a year. I guess Obama has shown them it's better to get ripped off than to receive.


----------



## Dick Tuck

Matthew said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> America the Welfare Country!
> 
> F**** shame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Obama sticks his entire communist agenda right up the American peoples ass.
> 
> They deserve it.
Click to expand...


You mean he'll let the capitalist financial system collapse this time around?


----------



## candycorn

skye said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> No worries guys, Mitt will be running again in 2016!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes he  might but ... four more years with this idiot Obaherrioid?????   is just too much.... he will destroy what he didn't managed to destroy so far....
> 
> 
> Sad  sad state of affairs   for what it used to be  the Number One country in the world!
Click to expand...


Perhaps if you guys would act like adults and use the name Obama instead of all of the juvenile variations, you may be thought of as substantive if not successful.  A loss with dignity is permitted.


----------



## Conservative

freedombecki said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NBC has claimed an Obama win in WI with 7% of the vote in and Romney leading at 56%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol Yeah.
Click to expand...


so has FOX, unfortunately


----------



## Dick Tuck

Utah called for Romney.  At least he wins in one of his home states.


----------



## Si modo

freedombecki said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NBC has claimed an Obama win in WI with 7% of the vote in and Romney leading at 56%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol Yeah.
Click to expand...

  And, NBC won't call NC with 83% vote in and Romney at 51%.

TFF.  NBC...pffft.


----------



## Missourian

For those playing at home...Romney MUST now win FL,  VA,  NC,  OH plus IA or  CO or NV.

http://www.270towin.com/2012_election_predictions.php? mapid=byMO


----------



## Political Junky

Alan Grayson wins in Florida.


----------



## Dick Tuck

Conservative said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NBC has claimed an Obama win in WI with 7% of the vote in and Romney leading at 56%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol Yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so has FOX, unfortunately
Click to expand...


All the networks now use a pool of exit pollsters.


----------



## Political Junky

Clare McCaskill beat Akin.


----------



## Ernie S.

It is not looking good for America. I am not happy. It's damned tough to lose faith in the sanity of your fellow citizens.

Marco Rubio 2016.


----------



## Sarah G

Claire Mccaskill won.  Todd Akin Lost!!


----------



## skye

candycorn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> No worries guys, Mitt will be running again in 2016!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes he  might but ... four more years with this idiot Obaherrioid?????   is just too much.... he will destroy what he didn't managed to destroy so far....
> 
> 
> Sad  sad state of affairs   for what it used to be  the Number One country in the world!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps if you guys would act like adults and use the name Obama instead of all of the juvenile variations, you may be though of as substantive if not successful.  A loss with dignity is permitted.
Click to expand...




ok ... Hussein Hemorroid Obama? better? 

Shut up


----------



## Sarah G

Political Junky said:


> Clare McCaskill beat Akin.



Yes!


----------



## Dick Tuck

McCaskill called in MO


----------



## ScienceRocks

Get our fucking troops out of the middle east. They don't deserve to be stabbed in the back by Obongo. 

We won't be able to afford the millitary in a few years anyways.


----------



## rightwinger

Dick Tuck said:


> McCaskill called in MO



TeaTards make their mark once again


----------



## ScienceRocks

Look at the energy prices in Britain! That's coming home for us.

Wahoo!!! I hope Obama sticks cap in trade up our asses. mmmm MMM mmm!!! 10 dollar gas!


----------



## rightwinger

The tide is turning much too fast for Obama......could get ugly before the night is done


----------



## AVG-JOE

Ernie S. said:


> It is not looking good for America. I am not happy. It's damned tough to lose faith in the sanity of your fellow citizens.
> 
> Marco Rubio 2016.



Abandon Trickle Down Economics and lighten up on controlling the American bedroom and I'll jump back to the right.

Easy Squeezie!


----------



## Dick Tuck

Quite a big difference between Boston and Chicago.  Chicago going nuts and Boston sounds like a funeral.


----------



## skye

My next trip will be Europe.


**** America!


----------



## Toro

dp


----------



## Toro

Palin basically conceding on Fox News.


----------



## Dick Tuck

skye said:


> My next trip will be Europe.
> 
> 
> **** America!



Don't let the door hit you in the ass.


----------



## Trajan

rightwinger said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCaskill called in MO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeaTards make their mark once again
Click to expand...


not being able to knock her off, tells you the state of the national rep. senate committe...


----------



## Dr.Traveler

rightwinger said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCaskill called in MO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeaTards make their mark once again
Click to expand...


My faith in humanity is restored.


----------



## ScienceRocks

skye said:


> My next trip will be Europe.
> 
> 
> **** America!



Yep,

Europe soon will be freer than America. Cuba syle communism is coming.

Let's all be green and follow the government orders. The dear leader demands it.

What the fuck has happen to America?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Dr.Traveler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCaskill called in MO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeaTards make their mark once again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My faith in humanity is restored.
Click to expand...


Why? Honestly Obama has done nothing but lie and borrow money from China. Marxism doesn't work and we will all learn that.

Keep on praising your god.


----------



## Avorysuds

rightwinger said:


> The tide is turning much too fast for Obama......could get ugly before the night is done



LOL!!! Too much! TOO FAST!!!?? 

Obama will hardly beat out one of the worst candidates in US history... Mitt was the punch line to jokes before the primary season for Republicans even stared.


Don't oversell Obama's win if he gets it, America id divided between a guy you think is a horrible human being and Obama....... and their polices are near identical!


----------



## SFC Ollie

Ohio 51 - 48


----------



## candycorn

skye said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes he  might but ... four more years with this idiot Obaherrioid?????   is just too much.... he will destroy what he didn't managed to destroy so far....
> 
> 
> Sad  sad state of affairs   for what it used to be  the Number One country in the world!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps if you guys would act like adults and use the name Obama instead of all of the juvenile variations, you may be though of as substantive if not successful.  A loss with dignity is permitted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok ... Hussein Hemorroid Obama? better?
> 
> Shut up
Click to expand...


See, this is one of the problems....

Cain and Gingrich sounded like morons--much like you do now--and most on the GOP side saw this and wouldn't go anywhere near them.  

But keep spewing it.  I'm sure it will catch on in the nursery.


----------



## thereisnospoon

freedombecki said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NBC has claimed an Obama win in WI with 7% of the vote in and Romney leading at 56%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol Yeah.
Click to expand...


It is because the urban precincts have yet to report. These are democrat strongholds. So it is expected that those votes will go to Obama.


----------



## rightwinger

Carville saying it looks like Florida will go for Obama


----------



## candycorn




----------



## ScienceRocks

Nanny state coming!!! 

Why the fuck do you want to be ruled over by a massive central government? Is that what you're going to be happy with?


WOW.


----------



## Shogun

Toro said:


> Palin basically conceding on Fox News.



like a sad panda...


----------



## ScienceRocks

Dictatorship is coming!!! 

Boy o boy is that something to be happy about.


----------



## Dr.Traveler

Matthew said:


> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> TeaTards make their mark once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My faith in humanity is restored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? Honestly Obama has done nothing but lie and borrow money from China. Marxism doesn't work and we will all learn that.
> 
> Keep on praising your god.
Click to expand...


I'm happy Akin and Mourdock lost because they're idiots and misogynists.  I'm ambivalent on Obama.


----------



## ekrem

Betting as of now:
Obama 1.02
Romney 40
2012 Presidential Election betting odds | US Politics | betfair.com


----------



## Shogun

Matthew said:


> Nanny state coming!!!
> 
> Why the fuck do you want to be ruled over by a massive central government? Is that what you're going to be happy with?
> 
> 
> WOW.



you mad, bro?


----------



## rightwinger

candycorn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps if you guys would act like adults and use the name Obama instead of all of the juvenile variations, you may be though of as substantive if not successful.  A loss with dignity is permitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok ... Hussein Hemorroid Obama? better?
> 
> Shut up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, this is one of the problems....
> 
> Cain and Gingrich sounded like morons--much like you do now--and most on the GOP side saw this and wouldn't go anywhere near them.
> 
> But keep spewing it.  I'm sure it will catch on in the nursery.
Click to expand...


We are looking at a vital core of the Republican Party.  This is why they can't win national elections anymore


----------



## ScienceRocks

The socialist=leftist are the most anti-freedom sacks of horse shit imaginable. They lie and scam as that's all they're.

Pure shit.


----------



## jillian

Sarah G said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clare McCaskill beat Akin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!
Click to expand...



maybe next time, they'll pick candidates who don't have extremist social agendas. 

had they not tossed lugar, they'd have kept the seat mourdock lost too.


----------



## Si modo

80% VA reporting, still 50/48 for Romney.  (Virginia state board elections site)


----------



## JakeStarkey

If Florida goes and Ohio holds Obama, he gets his second term.


----------



## rightwinger

Are we ready to throw Romney under the bus yet?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Shogun said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nanny state coming!!!
> 
> Why the fuck do you want to be ruled over by a massive central government? Is that what you're going to be happy with?
> 
> 
> WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mad, bro?
Click to expand...


You never were for freedom or liberty. You're for nanny state control over everyone and anyone that wants to make something of themselves is evil within your minds.

You can burn in hell.


----------



## Conservative

163 to 163.


----------



## rightwinger

jillian said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clare McCaskill beat Akin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe next time, they'll pick candidates who don't have extremist social agendas.
> 
> had they not tossed lugar, they'd have kept the seat mourdock lost too.
Click to expand...


Same as if they hadn't chased Olympia Snowe out of office


----------



## ScienceRocks

rightwinger said:


> Are we ready to throw Romney under the bus yet?



What was so wrong about Romney? He was a moderate and was successful in life. I thought this was something people wanted.

Obama has done nothing but divide.


----------



## Political Junky

Fox finally called New Mexico for Obama.


----------



## SFC Ollie

rightwinger said:


> Are we ready to throw Romney under the bus yet?



Not really. Though I am disappointed in the American Voter over all. 

But then again I thought I saw a flash where Romney had the nation wide popular vote by 2%.....


----------



## rightwinger

Conservative said:


> 163 to 163.



That would be good for Romney if the entire west coast were not for Obama


----------



## ScienceRocks

I don't know why anyone would want to go to college and be a socialist? Honestly why work hard to become something if everything is going to be taken from you. 

Holy shit! You people are idiots!!! FOOL!


----------



## Dr Grump

Matthew said:


> The socialist=leftist are the most anti-freedom sacks of horse shit imaginable. They lie and scam as that's all they're.
> 
> Pure shit.



Ah, the first meltdown of the night..

And the election hasn't even been decided yet...


----------



## AmyNation

Looks like Nevada will go Obama


----------



## rightwinger

SFC Ollie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we ready to throw Romney under the bus yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Though I am disappointed in the American Voter over all.
> 
> But then again I thought I saw a flash where Romney had the nation wide popular vote by 2%.....
Click to expand...


The American voter is never wrong


----------



## skye

rightwinger said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we ready to throw Romney under the bus yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Though I am disappointed in the American Voter over all.
> 
> But then again I thought I saw a flash where Romney had the nation wide popular vote by 2%.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The American voter is never wrong
Click to expand...


hehehehhehee


----------



## ScienceRocks

Dr Grump said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The socialist=leftist are the most anti-freedom sacks of horse shit imaginable. They lie and scam as that's all they're.
> 
> Pure shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the first meltdown of the night..
> 
> And the election hasn't even been decided yet...
Click to expand...


Obama is ruling this country and taking our rights away. You don't give a fuck. 

Let's party like its' the USSR!!! Praise lein and MARX comrade!


----------



## RDD_1210

Matthew said:


> The socialist=leftist are the most anti-freedom sacks of horse shit imaginable. They lie and scam as that's all they're.
> 
> Pure shit.



Maybe it's time you found a job instead of continually being an ignorant asshole. Give it up, your bullshit that you continue to spew has no basis in reality and the people are rejecting this ridiculous shit across the country.


----------



## LilOlLady

Matthew said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nanny state coming!!!
> 
> Why the fuck do you want to be ruled over by a *massive central government*? Is that what you're going to be happy with?
> 
> 
> WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mad, bro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never were for freedom or liberty. You're for nanny state control over everyone and anyone that wants to make something of themselves is evil within your minds.
> 
> You can burn in hell.
Click to expand...



Four more years is not going to make a hell of a lot of difference.

You act like "massive central government' is some thing new. It is smaller under Obama than it ever has been in the past. Forbes article:* Obama smallest government spender since Eisenhower *

http://www.forbes.com/sites/realspin/2012/09/03/yep-obamas-a-big-spender-just-like-his-predecessors/


----------



## Pasco08

JakeStarkey said:


> If Florida goes and Ohio holds Obama, he gets his second term.



Obama is doing better here in Florida then he did in 08


----------



## Toro

Dr Grump said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The socialist=leftist are the most anti-freedom sacks of horse shit imaginable. They lie and scam as that's all they're.
> 
> Pure shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the first meltdown of the night..
> 
> And the election hasn't even been decided yet...
Click to expand...


It's over. 

The networks haven't called FL and OH yet because they want to keep their audience watching for as long as possible! lol


----------



## ScienceRocks

I hope Oregon legalizes pot. I'm going to be needing it during the next 4 years!


----------



## Conservative

rightwinger said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 163 to 163.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be good for Romney if the entire west coast were not for Obama
Click to expand...


most of what is left of Ohio is GOP territory. FL is still too freaking close. I think NC goes to Romney, but not by much.


----------



## AmyNation

I really thought it would be much closer than its turning out.


----------



## ScienceRocks

RDD_1210 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The socialist=leftist are the most anti-freedom sacks of horse shit imaginable. They lie and scam as that's all they're.
> 
> Pure shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time you found a job instead of continually being an ignorant asshole. Give it up, your bullshit that you continue to spew has no basis in reality and the people are rejecting this ridiculous shit across the country.
Click to expand...


What the fuck do you people stand for besides communism? I stand for freedom and limited government.


----------



## FireFly

Wisconsin is going Romney!


----------



## AmyNation

FireFly said:


> Wisconsin is going Romney!



Who called it? CBS has it in the Obama pile.


----------



## SFC Ollie

And I'm going to bed..............


----------



## RDD_1210

Matthew said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The socialist=leftist are the most anti-freedom sacks of horse shit imaginable. They lie and scam as that's all they're.
> 
> Pure shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time you found a job instead of continually being an ignorant asshole. Give it up, your bullshit that you continue to spew has no basis in reality and the people are rejecting this ridiculous shit across the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck do you people stand for besides communism? I stand for freedom and limited government.
Click to expand...


Maybe you should learn what the word communism means before you use it. That would be a start, then you could have an intelligent discussion for the first time in your life.


----------



## skye

AmyNation said:


> I really thought it would be much closer than its turning out.




mmm,,,, it doesn't come as a big surprise to me .... people like welfare instead of working!

So it's kind of expected! 


oh... and free phones


----------



## FireFly

Low black voter turnout.


----------



## Pasco08

skye said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really thought it would be much closer than its turning out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm,,,, it doesn't come as a big surprise to me .... people like welfare instead of working!
> 
> So it's kind of expected!
> 
> 
> oh... and free phones
Click to expand...





Getting the excuses ready


----------



## candycorn

My...someone is bitter.  Too bad. So sad.


----------



## ScienceRocks

RDD_1210 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time you found a job instead of continually being an ignorant asshole. Give it up, your bullshit that you continue to spew has no basis in reality and the people are rejecting this ridiculous shit across the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck do you people stand for besides communism? I stand for freedom and limited government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should learn what the word communism means before you use it. That would be a start, then you could have an intelligent discussion for the first time in your life.
Click to expand...


Believe me I know what socialism and communism my red little friend.  Let's watch as our freedoms are stripped!


----------



## AVG-JOE

skye said:


> My next trip will be Europe.
> 
> 
> **** America!





It's been virtual.


----------



## ScienceRocks

I hope every last moron gets to abort all their children. I don't give a damn anymore.

I hope they stick it on the fucking BB and Q! I hope the mayans are right for this december.


----------



## LilOlLady

It might have something to do with the *first year of the Obama presidency where the federal budget increased a whopping 17.9% *&#8212;going from $*2.98 trillion to $3.52 trillion*. I&#8217;ll bet you think that this is the result of the Obama sponsored stimulus plan that is so frequently vilified by the conservatives&#8230;but *you would be wrong.*

The first year of any incoming president term is saddled&#8212;for better or for worse&#8212;with the budget set by the president whom immediately precedes the new occupant of the White House. Indeed, not only was *the 2009 budget the property of George W. Bush*&#8212;and *passed by the 2008 Congress*&#8212;it was *in effect four months before Barack Obama took the oath of office.
*Accordingly, the first budget that can be blamed on our current president began in 2010 with the budgets running through and including including fiscal year 2013 standing as charges on the Obama account, even if a President Willard M. Romney takes over the office on January 20, 2013.

FORBES: Obama is the Smallest Government Spender Since Eisenhower


----------



## rightwinger

skye said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really thought it would be much closer than its turning out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm,,,, it doesn't come as a big surprise to me .... people like welfare instead of working!
> 
> So it's kind of expected!
> 
> 
> oh... and free phones
Click to expand...


Actually....they have seen the Republican agenda and voted against it


----------



## Conservative

AmyNation said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin is going Romney!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who called it? CBS has it in the Obama pile.
Click to expand...


CNN has WI at 51/48 in favor of Romney, with 23% in... they have not called it yet.

FOX has WI at 51/48 in favor of Romney, with 23% in... they've called it for Obama.


????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## eots

skye said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really thought it would be much closer than its turning out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm,,,, it doesn't come as a big surprise to me .... people like welfare instead of working!
> 
> So it's kind of expected!
> 
> 
> oh... and free phones
Click to expand...


We get free phones ! cool


----------



## FireFly

AmyNation said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin is going Romney!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who called it? CBS has it in the Obama pile.
Click to expand...


Politico has Romney way up in WI.


----------



## skye

AVG-JOE said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> My next trip will be Europe.
> 
> 
> **** America!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been virtual.
Click to expand...



Why virtual   Joe?


----------



## AmyNation

Conservative said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin is going Romney!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who called it? CBS has it in the Obama pile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CNN has WI at 51/48 in favor of Romney, with 23% in... they have not called it yet.
> 
> FOX has WI at 51/48 in favor of Romney, with 23% in... they've called it for Obama.
> 
> 
> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
Click to expand...


Lol, dont ask me how they got that.


----------



## Shogun

Matthew said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nanny state coming!!!
> 
> Why the fuck do you want to be ruled over by a massive central government? Is that what you're going to be happy with?
> 
> 
> WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mad, bro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never were for freedom or liberty. You're for nanny state control over everyone and anyone that wants to make something of themselves is evil within your minds.
> 
> You can burn in hell.
Click to expand...


yea... you mad


----------



## AceRothstein

Matthew said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we ready to throw Romney under the bus yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was so wrong about Romney? He was a moderate and was successful in life. I thought this was something people wanted.
> 
> Obama has done nothing but divide.
Click to expand...


Romney WAS moderate, now he is severely conservative.


----------



## catzmeow

I'm going to go ahead and call Florida for Obama, and I predict he will win by around 100k votes. I might be obsessed, but i've spent the last 30 minutes looking at the numbers county by county, and the missing votes are primarily in two counties...Santa Rosa and Dade.  Dade tends to split heavily towards the democrats and Santa Rosa only has a total population of 50k. 

That is a game-changer, to say the least.

It also suggests the polls were not skewed, at all.


----------



## Shogun

Dr Grump said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The socialist=leftist are the most anti-freedom sacks of horse shit imaginable. They lie and scam as that's all they're.
> 
> Pure shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the first meltdown of the night..
> 
> And the election hasn't even been decided yet...
Click to expand...


I know, right?


----------



## Trajan

Toro said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The socialist=leftist are the most anti-freedom sacks of horse shit imaginable. They lie and scam as that's all they're.
> 
> Pure shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the first meltdown of the night..
> 
> And the election hasn't even been decided yet...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's over.
> 
> The networks haven't called FL and OH yet because they want to keep their audience watching for as long as possible! lol
Click to expand...


no I don't think thats it.


----------



## Pasco08

If Obama wins Fl Its Over for Mitt


----------



## JakeStarkey

It's over if Ohio goes Obama.  Almost over if Florida goes Obama.

I thought Romney would win, and I am thinking sadly I am wrong.


----------



## catzmeow

Shogun said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mad, bro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never were for freedom or liberty. You're for nanny state control over everyone and anyone that wants to make something of themselves is evil within your minds.
> 
> You can burn in hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yea... you mad
Click to expand...


Someone at Matty's house should hide the knives and firearms.


----------



## AceRothstein

AmyNation said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who called it? CBS has it in the Obama pile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN has WI at 51/48 in favor of Romney, with 23% in... they have not called it yet.
> 
> FOX has WI at 51/48 in favor of Romney, with 23% in... they've called it for Obama.
> 
> 
> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, dont ask me how they got that.
Click to expand...


More than likely they are looking at where the results have come in so far and looking at where results haven't come in from.  They take that info and weigh it against prior elections.


----------



## RDD_1210

Matthew said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck do you people stand for besides communism? I stand for freedom and limited government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should learn what the word communism means before you use it. That would be a start, then you could have an intelligent discussion for the first time in your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe me I know what socialism and communism my red little friend.  Let's watch as our freedoms are stripped!
Click to expand...


LOL. Clearly you don't. This election should show you that your insane ramblings are not working. Time to start using a bit of logic and a level head before opening your mouth.


----------



## Shogun

Matthew said:


> I hope Oregon legalizes pot. I'm going to be needing it during the next 4 years!



man, I fucking hope for your sake that they do as well.

pack a giant bowl and hit that motherfucker a few times, bro.


----------



## catzmeow

Trajan said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the first meltdown of the night..
> 
> And the election hasn't even been decided yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's over.
> 
> The networks haven't called FL and OH yet because they want to keep their audience watching for as long as possible! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no I don't think thats it.
Click to expand...


Actually, it is the case in Florida.


----------



## candycorn

RDD_1210 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should learn what the word communism means before you use it. That would be a start, then you could have an intelligent discussion for the first time in your life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me I know what socialism and communism my red little friend.  Let's watch as our freedoms are stripped!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. Clearly you don't. This election should show you that your insane ramblings are not working. Time to start using a bit of logic and a level head before opening your mouth.
Click to expand...


That is fundamental to the reason they're losing so bad.  They don't take it seriously so nobody takes them seriously.


----------



## Dr.Traveler

JakeStarkey said:


> It's over if Ohio goes Obama.  Almost over if Florida goes Obama.
> 
> I thought Romney would win, and I am thinking sadly I am wrong.



This is looking like an Obama landslide in the making and that shocks the hell out of me.


----------



## AmyNation

Dr.Traveler said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's over if Ohio goes Obama.  Almost over if Florida goes Obama.
> 
> I thought Romney would win, and I am thinking sadly I am wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is looking like an Obama landslide in the making and that shocks the hell out of me.
Click to expand...


Thats exactly how I feel!!!


----------



## candycorn

Jeffery Goldberg tweeted that Obama is looking like he'll get 70% of the Jewish vote.  Guess that offensive didn't work either.


----------



## Pasco08

I am surprised as well but i guess folks saw through Mitt


----------



## candycorn

Henry J. Gomez (political writer for Cleveland Plain Dealer) tweeted that Obama leads by 57,680 votes.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Greece is indeed our future if Obama pulls this out.
 Producers need to stop producing so that the government runs out of other peoples money sooner


----------



## Avorysuds

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok ... Hussein Hemorroid Obama? better?
> 
> Shut up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, this is one of the problems....
> 
> Cain and Gingrich sounded like morons--much like you do now--and most on the GOP side saw this and wouldn't go anywhere near them.
> 
> But keep spewing it.  I'm sure it will catch on in the nursery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are looking at a vital core of the Republican Party.  This is why they can't win national elections anymore
Click to expand...


What happened is the Republican party shifted to Progressive Liberal numb nuts... Everyone is scrambling to find a fiscal conservative. Both candidates run 90% on being that candidate but both add to the deficit spending with record amounts.

Hmm, I predict another 2 years at least of reasons why the economy sucks about as bad is it was during 2009.


----------



## rightwinger

It's been looking like it had turned back to Obama for the last two weeks


----------



## JakeStarkey

Who is Virgil Goode in VA.  Those 11,000 votes is going to hurt one of the two big candidates big time.


----------



## Avorysuds

Matthew said:


> I hope every last moron gets to abort all their children. I don't give a damn anymore.
> 
> I hope they stick it on the fucking BB and Q! I hope the mayans are right for this december.



Please stop, you sound fucking retarded. There is a 100% chance you will live in America and still be bitching on these very boards 4 years from tonight.


----------



## Pasco08

Fl Looking good so far for Obama


----------



## Avorysuds

JakeStarkey said:


> Who is Virgil Goode in VA.  Those 11,000 votes is going to hurt one of the two big candidates big time.



Progressive I think... wants free Healthcare/Education/housing/food and blah blah blah... So point is, it could hurt either Obama or Mitt...


----------



## catzmeow

Matthew said:


> Greece is indeed our future if Obama pulls this out.
> Producers need to stop producing so that the government runs out of other peoples money sooner



Do you need a tissue and some xanax?


----------



## rightwinger

Avorysuds said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, this is one of the problems....
> 
> Cain and Gingrich sounded like morons--much like you do now--and most on the GOP side saw this and wouldn't go anywhere near them.
> 
> But keep spewing it.  I'm sure it will catch on in the nursery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are looking at a vital core of the Republican Party.  This is why they can't win national elections anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened is the Republican party shifted to Progressive Liberal numb nuts... Everyone is scrambling to find a fiscal conservative. Both candidates run 90% on being that candidate but both add to the deficit spending with record amounts.
> 
> Hmm, I predict another 2 years at least of reasons why the economy sucks about as bad is it was during 2009.
Click to expand...


The once proud GOP has been taken over by many of the same kooks who are posting on this thread. They sabotaged McCains candidacy and are doing the same to Romney


----------



## alan1

Just looking at the state by state results, I noticed something that I think is interesting.
In states that are predominately either Republican or Democrat, Gary Johnson (Libertarian) captured higher percentages of votes than he did in states that are extremely close races.


----------



## rightwinger

Networks look like they are getting ready to call Florida for Obama


----------



## mamooth

Exit polls show Obama way up in Iowa, Nevada.

"One man, one woman" marriage referendum losing in Minnesota.

Medical marijuana legalized in Massachusetts.

Democrats currently +2 in senate, with 6 close races left. (AZ-MT-ND-NV-VA-WI)

In this election and the preceeding one, Tea Partiers cost the Republicans senate seats in Missouri, Indiana, Colorado, Delaware and Nevada. 5 seats. That's the Democratic majority. Thanks Tea Party!


----------



## AmyNation

alan1 said:


> Just looking at the state by state results, I noticed something that I think is interesting.
> In states that are predominately either Republican or Democrat, Gary Johnson (Libertarian) captured higher percentages of votes than he did in states that are extremely close races.



Doesn't suprise me. People in swing states feel like they "have" to vote either/or because it counts more.

Go Johnson!


----------



## skye

rightwinger said:


> Networks look like they are getting ready to call Florida for Obama



Yep ...people like   their freebies ... phones and all that you know? oh well


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yes.  Either we get rid of the kooks or they will destroy the GOP.



rightwinger said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are looking at a vital core of the Republican Party.  This is why they can't win national elections anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened is the Republican party shifted to Progressive Liberal numb nuts... Everyone is scrambling to find a fiscal conservative. Both candidates run 90% on being that candidate but both add to the deficit spending with record amounts.
> 
> Hmm, I predict another 2 years at least of reasons why the economy sucks about as bad is it was during 2009.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The once proud GOP has been taken over by many of the same kooks who are posting on this thread. They sabotaged McCains candidacy and are doing the same to Romney
Click to expand...


----------



## Trajan

rightwinger said:


> Networks look like they are getting ready to call Florida for Obama



to early.....


----------



## Si modo

alan1 said:


> Just looking at the state by state results, I noticed something that I think is interesting.
> In states that are predominately either Republican or Democrat, Gary Johnson (Libertarian) captured higher percentages of votes than he did in states that are extremely close races.


Good.  Maybe the GOP will get back to a Goldwater GOP.


----------



## mamooth

alan1 said:


> In states that are predominately either Republican or Democrat, Gary Johnson (Libertarian) captured higher percentages of votes than he did in states that are extremely close races.



Looks like a lot of people act intelligently, and only cast a vanity vote when it won't possibly have a negative effect.


----------



## rightwinger

Minnesota goes Obama

One more swing state for the President. That makes five


----------



## Pasco08

skye said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Networks look like they are getting ready to call Florida for Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep ...people like   their freebies ... phones and all that you know? oh well
Click to expand...


awwwwww poor baby


----------



## rightwinger

skye said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Networks look like they are getting ready to call Florida for Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep ...people like   their freebies ... phones and all that you know? oh well
Click to expand...


Sorry hon......they just are afraid of the Republican message


----------



## Plasmaball

Florida is fucking nuts right now in how close it is.


----------



## Avorysuds

rightwinger said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are looking at a vital core of the Republican Party.  This is why they can't win national elections anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened is the Republican party shifted to Progressive Liberal numb nuts... Everyone is scrambling to find a fiscal conservative. Both candidates run 90% on being that candidate but both add to the deficit spending with record amounts.
> 
> Hmm, I predict another 2 years at least of reasons why the economy sucks about as bad is it was during 2009.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The once proud GOP has been taken over by many of the same kooks who are posting on this thread. They sabotaged McCains candidacy and are doing the same to Romney
Click to expand...


Dood... Try and unplug your ears for one moment in your lifetime. "Real" Conservatives and fiscal responsible liberal minded people can't stand Obama and can't stand Mitt, nor McCain... 

You will in fact realize soon enough that the world is rejecting the Progressive movement that has been in power for well over 30 years.

I know you're all happy ballz that Obama might win here, but it won't chance the never ending recession we will be in with billions added to the deficit every single month. Mitt wouldn't have changed it and Obama made sure he didn't over the last 4 years.

In less than a week you will be back to blaming Republicans for why the economy sucks, then of course you will post threads claiming the economy is doing great... cuz you're an Obama-bot chitstick.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Matthew said:


> I hope every last moron gets to abort all their children. I don't give a damn anymore.



That's all anyone is asking of conservatives, Matthew... stop giving a damn about what the rest of us are doing and mind your own fucking business.

Now, try to take the pebble from my hand, Grasshopper....


----------



## Pasco08

AVG-JOE said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope every last moron gets to abort all their children. I don't give a damn anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all anyone is asking of conservatives, Matthew... stop giving a damn about what the rest of us are doing and mind your own fucking business.
> 
> Now, try to take the pebble from my hand, Grasshopper....
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeStarkey

2008 and 2012 prove your point?  Really??



Avorysuds said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened is the Republican party shifted to Progressive Liberal numb nuts... Everyone is scrambling to find a fiscal conservative. Both candidates run 90% on being that candidate but both add to the deficit spending with record amounts.
> 
> Hmm, I predict another 2 years at least of reasons why the economy sucks about as bad is it was during 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The once proud GOP has been taken over by many of the same kooks who are posting on this thread. They sabotaged McCains candidacy and are doing the same to Romney
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dood... Try and unplug your ears for one moment in your lifetime. "Real" Conservatives and fiscal responsible liberal minded people can't stand Obama and can't stand Mitt, nor McCain...
> 
> You will in fact realize soon enough that the world is rejecting the Progressive movement that has been in power for well over 30 years.
> 
> I know you're all happy ballz that Obama might win here, but it won't chance the never ending recession we will be in with billions added to the deficit every single month. Mitt wouldn't have changed it and Obama made sure he didn't over the last 4 years.
> 
> In less than a week you will be back to blaming Republicans for why the economy sucks, then of course you will post threads claiming the economy is doing great... cuz you're an Obama-bot chitstick.
Click to expand...


----------



## OCA

rightwinger said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Networks look like they are getting ready to call Florida for Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep ...people like   their freebies ... phones and all that you know? oh well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry hon......they just are afraid of the Republican message
Click to expand...


Correct, afraid of a tax cut for the 1% and a tax raise for the middle class. Afraid of a return to the policies which crashed the economy in 2008.


----------



## Political Junky

Kaine beat Allen in Virginia.


----------



## Avorysuds

JakeStarkey said:


> 2008 and 2012 prove your point?  Really??
> 
> 
> 
> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The once proud GOP has been taken over by many of the same kooks who are posting on this thread. They sabotaged McCains candidacy and are doing the same to Romney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dood... Try and unplug your ears for one moment in your lifetime. "Real" Conservatives and fiscal responsible liberal minded people can't stand Obama and can't stand Mitt, nor McCain...
> 
> You will in fact realize soon enough that the world is rejecting the Progressive movement that has been in power for well over 30 years.
> 
> I know you're all happy ballz that Obama might win here, but it won't chance the never ending recession we will be in with billions added to the deficit every single month. Mitt wouldn't have changed it and Obama made sure he didn't over the last 4 years.
> 
> In less than a week you will be back to blaming Republicans for why the economy sucks, then of course you will post threads claiming the economy is doing great... cuz you're an Obama-bot chitstick.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You really need to listen....

When you run a Progressive VS a Progressive then yes... We have not had a "real" conservative in a GE for a long ass time.


----------



## candycorn

Chuck Todd Tweeted that Obama is ahead in Hamilton County OH which is Cincy.  As it goes, Ohio Goes.


----------



## Pasco08

90% vote in, in Fl


----------



## Conservative

AVG-JOE said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope every last moron gets to abort all their children. I don't give a damn anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all anyone is asking of conservatives, Matthew... stop giving a damn about what the rest of us are doing and mind your own fucking business.
> 
> Now, try to take the pebble from my hand, Grasshopper....
Click to expand...








'Time for him to go.'


----------



## JakeStarkey

If Hamilton County goes big for Obama, the election is over.

Avorysuds thinks that farrightyextremism is conservative; it is not, and we won't accept in the GOP anymore.


----------



## ZagZagel

Avorysuds said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Virgil Goode in VA.  Those 11,000 votes is going to hurt one of the two big candidates big time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progressive I think... wants free Healthcare/Education/housing/food and blah blah blah... So point is, it could hurt either Obama or Mitt...
Click to expand...

 umm.... no He's running for the Constitution party. Like the libertarians without the liberty part.


----------



## Trajan

Allen (senate race) has conceded in Va.


----------



## Pasco08

Cali Hawii and Wash all Obama


----------



## Trajan

North Carolina Romney...


----------



## Conservative

FOX just called NC for Romney!


----------



## AmyNation

Lol 3 in a row.

Idaho for Romney


----------



## rightwinger

Obama 228.  

Romney 176

Getting close


----------



## candycorn

Isn't it strange that "liberal" decker isn't here celebrating?


----------



## rightwinger

Political Junky said:


> Kaine beat Allen in Virginia.



That's a big one...I thought macaca would win


----------



## Pasco08

Wis Obama NC Mitt


----------



## AmyNation

New Mexico goes Obama


----------



## rightwinger

JakeStarkey said:


> If Hamilton County goes big for Obama, the election is over.
> 
> Avorysuds thinks that farrightyextremism is conservative; it is not, and we won't accept in the GOP anymore.



Yes you will


----------



## Political Junky

Obama 243
Romney 203


----------



## Pasco08

Dems retain control of senate


----------



## JakeStarkey

If we do, then the GOP is dead.





rightwinger said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Hamilton County goes big for Obama, the election is over.
> 
> Avorysuds thinks that farrightyextremism is conservative; it is not, and we won't accept in the GOP anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you will
Click to expand...


----------



## lefty_rosenthal

I just can't believe Florida is coming down to the wire.  Even Dems were conceding FL and now it's looking like a 50/50.  Very disappointing 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzdhEKxgGXg]Romney Clubs Seals - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

lefty_rosenthal said:


> I just can't believe Florida is coming down to the wire.  Even Dems were conceding FL and now it's looking like a 50/50.  Very disappointing
> 
> Romney Clubs Seals - YouTube



how long you gonna haul that vid around, asshat?


----------



## AmyNation

CBS saying women are deciding the election this year.


----------



## Pasco08

GOP is dead if Obama wins they thought they had this in the bag


----------



## Pasco08

Iowa goes to the Pres


----------



## Political Junky

Obama wins Iowa.


----------



## Dutch

Old Nate Silver is looking good right now. Dick Morris, not so much.


----------



## rightwinger

Obama takes Iowa

Another swing state in his column. Romney only has NC so far


----------



## Pasco08

New Mexico goes to the Pres


----------



## Trajan

Kerrey didn't get it done in Nebraska, GOP senate gain....doesn't change the math though.


----------



## Pasco08

249 Obama

191 Mitt


----------



## Political Junky

Obama 262
Romney 203


----------



## Political Junky

Obama won Ohio.


----------



## Pasco08

Political Junky said:


> Obama 262
> Romney 203



FL will put him over the top then


----------



## Political Junky

President Obama wins second term.


----------



## Trajan

Ohio Obama, it's over.......


----------



## Conservative

FOX just gave Ohio, and most likely the election, to Obama.

My final post will be forthcoming, should this stick.


----------



## skye

Welcome to Kenya


----------



## Pasco08

Its Over...... Mitt lost Lols


----------



## del

lefty_rosenthal said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lefty_rosenthal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't believe Florida is coming down to the wire.  Even Dems were conceding FL and now it's looking like a 50/50.  Very disappointing
> 
> Romney Clubs Seals - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how long you gonna haul that vid around, asshat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how i wish you weren't hiding behind your computer in your mothers basement.
Click to expand...




are you yet another retired ranger/seal/delta force guy?

because i gotta tell ya, you guys crack me up.

now how about answering my question, asshat?


----------



## rightwinger

Obama at 262 now 8 more to win

One more state and Obama wins


----------



## candycorn

Turn on Fox News...it sounds like a wake.


----------



## Pasco08

skye said:


> Welcome to Kenya



Ding dong the bitch is mad


----------



## AmyNation

CBS calls the election to Obama! Holy fuck! I was sooooo wrong! I am eatig crow tonight!


----------



## candycorn

skye said:


> Welcome to Kenya



Child...ignore <plink>


----------



## AmyNation

Conservative said:


> FOX just gave Ohio, and most likely the election, to Obama.
> 
> My final post will be forthcoming, should this stick.



Boooo!


----------



## Plasmaball

And fox says obama won


----------



## rightwinger

Trajan said:


> Ohio Obama, it's over.......



Throw in Florida and we have a landslide


----------



## skye

candycorn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Kenya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Child...ignore <plink>
Click to expand...



please don't call me child ..ok??????????


----------



## rightwinger

CNN calls election for Obama


----------



## AceRothstein

Those University of Colorado guys are looking like a couple of dum dums and so is everyone who kept posting that projection as well.


----------



## Pasco08

Obama Won bahahahahaha Americans saw right through Mitt


----------



## rightwinger

AceRothstein said:


> Those University of Colorado guys are looking like a couple of dum dums and so is everyone who kept posting that projection as well.



I thought they were never wrong


----------



## Avorysuds

JakeStarkey said:


> If Hamilton County goes big for Obama, the election is over.
> 
> Avorysuds thinks that farrightyextremism is conservative; it is not, and we won't accept in the GOP anymore.



Awww... You're just butthurt because you're a fake consrvatiove you prolly lost the election while supporting a Progressive named Mitt.


----------



## Pasco08

Can't say how happy i am


----------



## Political Junky

Fox staff and watchers on suicide watch.


----------



## AmyNation

This morning, I was thinking it could be a landslide for mitt.... Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Dr.Traveler

And it's over.  Sorry for the folks that lost their bets.  I know I was pretty wrong on my electoral count.


----------



## Avorysuds

Yeah what happened to all that 77,938,923+ Dem sampling polls that Neocons said were bullchit?


----------



## Plasmaball

Where is lgs and her retarded obama gonna loose spamfests?


----------



## Si modo

AmyNation said:


> This morning, I was thinking it could be a landslide for mitt.... Wow. Just wow.


You overestimate the general intelligence of the American people.

And, for all practical purposes, we are a one-party state at this point.  History isn't kind to the success of one-party states.


----------



## rightwinger

skye said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Kenya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Child...ignore <plink>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> please don't call me child ..ok??????????
Click to expand...


Maybe you should act like an adult


----------



## AmyNation

CBS blaming the GOP vetting for pushing Romney too far right to recover to win.


----------



## Trajan

AmyNation said:


> CBS blaming the GOP vetting for pushing Romney too far right to recover to win.



To what? ....


----------



## Dick Tuck




----------



## candycorn

AmyNation said:


> CBS blaming the GOP vetting for pushing Romney too far right to recover to win.



No. Thats on the Governor.


----------



## Avorysuds

AmyNation said:


> CBS blaming the GOP vetting for pushing Romney too far right to recover to win.



Yeah! Damn Primaries for making Romney lie about his positions only to have it bite him in the ass when he flip flops on near all of his positions and lies again...


----------



## AmyNation

They are also saying women/minorities sunk Romney.


----------



## Dr.Traveler

Avorysuds said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> CBS blaming the GOP vetting for pushing Romney too far right to recover to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! Damn Primaries for making Romney lie about his positions only to have it bite him in the ass when he flip flops on near all of his positions and lies again...
Click to expand...


I think the First Debate that was seen as a Romney victory is going to be long run be seen as a very Pyrrhic victory.  He tossed his base under the bus there and I think he paid some for that.


----------



## Pasco08

I think the Hate is what lost this election for the GOP


----------



## Liability

Projections are funny things.

IF the projection "calling" Ohio for the incumbent (now a 1% differential) holds, the race is over.   The incumbent will indeed have won.  Fox "calling" it for the incumbent  doesn't make it so, but it sure is a fucking clue.  

Of course, even if Mitt were to win OHIO, his "victory" would still require FL.  No lock there, either.  In fact, the last I checked it, Mitt was narrowly behind in FL.  

And even then, we still have to deal with the fact that CO is looking like a loss for Mitt.   (I was inclined to have given up on NV before the night even began.)

 I think FL is going to end up in Mitt territory.  I am just not sure it will matter, anymore.

I am not at all convinced that Ohio is actually in the Obama "win" column.

Still, without CO, I think it might well be over.  And, it does look like that is the outcome tonight.  It does look almost certain that Pres. Obama got himself re-elected.

I do not yet acknowledge the accuracy of the "projections" by the networks.  But if any of the remaining States of FL, OH or CO actually do go to the incumbent, then I admit it will BE over for Mitt.

I just poured my second Scotch.  I think it's bed time.

If I post tomorrow, it will probably be a concession speech.  (And I didn't even run!)

And if I post anything tomorrow, (barring a miracle) it will probably therefore be my last post at USMB.

<<grumble, grumble>>

Hey.  If I have to go out being wrong, at least it was BIG TIME wrong.


----------



## Plasmaball

Lol karl rove thinks fox is wrong.


----------



## candycorn

Pasco08 said:


> I think the Hate is what lost this election for the GOP



Yeah.  The GOP sucks at getting anyone who doesn't agree with them already.  Skye just posted "Welcome to Kenya".  If it were just frustration, that would be fine. It's been that way for 5 years now.  Grow the fuck up.


----------



## rightwinger

Pasco08 said:


> I think the Hate is what lost this election for the GOP



In a word...I think you nailed it


----------



## Plasmaball

Liability said:


> Projections are funny things.
> 
> IF the projection "calling" Ohio for the incumbent (now a 1% differential) holds, the race is over.   The incumbent will indeed have won.  Fox "calling" it for the incumbent  doesn't make it so, but it sure is a fucking clue.
> 
> Of course, even if Mitt were to win OHIO, his "victory" would still require FL.  No lock there, either.  In fact, the last I checked it, Mitt was narrowly behind in FL.
> 
> And even then, we still have to deal with the fact that CO is looking like a loss for Mitt.   (I was inclined to have given up on NV before the night even began.)
> 
> I think FL is going to end up in Mitt territory.  I am just not sure it will matter, anymore.
> 
> I am not at all convinced that Ohio is actually in the Obama "win" column.
> 
> Still, without CO, I think it might well be over.  And, it does look like that is the outcome tonight.  It does look almost certain that Pres. Obama got himself re-elected.
> 
> I do not yet acknowledge the accuracy of the "projections" by the networks.  But if any of the remaining States of FL, OH or CO actually do go to the incumbent, then I admit it will BE over for Mitt.
> 
> I just poured my second Scotch.  I think it's bed time.
> 
> If I post tomorrow, it will probably be a concession speech.  (And I didn't even run!)
> 
> And if I post anything tomorrow, (barring a miracle) it will probably therefore be my last post at USMB.
> 
> <<grumble, grumble>>
> 
> Hey.  If I have to go out being wrong, at least it was BIG TIME wrong.


See ya...


----------



## Si modo

The Rust Belt and the left coast are blue.  Just like 40 years ago.

Interesting.


----------



## AmyNation

I dislike these leaving bets!


----------



## candycorn

Chuck Todd tweets that POTUS leads in NV, VA, FL, and CO.


----------



## candycorn

AmyNation said:


> I dislike these leaving bets!



I tried to get them to do sig lines only but with the GOP, it's bloodlust and all or nothing.  Sucks to be them.


----------



## Pasco08

Florida Presidential Race - 2012 Election Center - Elections & Politics from CNN.com

FL is still very very close


----------



## Political Junky

Romney won't concede Ohio. Huge surprise.


----------



## Pasco08

candycorn said:


> Pasco08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Hate is what lost this election for the GOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  The GOP sucks at getting anyone who doesn't agree with them already.  Skye just posted "Welcome to Kenya".  If it were just frustration, that would be fine. It's been that way for 5 years now.  Grow the fuck up.
Click to expand...




rightwinger said:


> Pasco08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Hate is what lost this election for the GOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a word...I think you nailed it
Click to expand...


I think people are just over the ignorant hate and not accepting others views. I know i am.


----------



## AceRothstein

Political Junky said:


> Romney won't concede Ohio. Huge surprise.



It won't matter once they call Colorado and Nevada.


----------



## ZagZagel

Congratulations to vaginas, gays, and the working class!


----------



## AmyNation

CBS now speculating as to why Romney hasnt conceded yet.


----------



## Old Rocks

candycorn said:


> Chuck Todd tweets that POTUS leads in NV, VA, FL, and CO.



Yep. 331 electorial votes.


----------



## AmyNation

Colorado goes Obama, perhaps Romney will concede now...


----------



## Ernie S.

rightwinger said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we ready to throw Romney under the bus yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Though I am disappointed in the American Voter over all.
> 
> But then again I thought I saw a flash where Romney had the nation wide popular vote by 2%.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The American voter is never wrong
Click to expand...


He was tonight, and half of you that think I am wrong, will vote for a Republican in 2016.


----------



## Si modo

AmyNation said:


> CBS now speculating as to why Romney hasnt conceded yet.


He's taking this time to write that second speech.


----------



## Pasco08

Si modo said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> CBS now speculating as to why Romney hasnt conceded yet.
> 
> 
> 
> He's taking this time to write that second speech.
Click to expand...


Calling Eastwood to come and talk to another Empty chair


----------



## Si modo

Ernie S. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Though I am disappointed in the American Voter over all.
> 
> But then again I thought I saw a flash where Romney had the nation wide popular vote by 2%.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American voter is never wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was tonight, and half of you that think I am wrong, will vote for a Republican in 2016.
Click to expand...

If the GOP can get it's head out of it's butt and go back to libertarian principles.  (Not be the Libertarians, but get back to valuing a lot of that...like a good Goldwater.)

McCain then Romney????  Honestly, how many Republicans were enthusiastic about either?

Look at some of the results in close states.  If the GOP had those LBT votes, the states would have been ours.


----------



## Political Junky

Obama wins Colorado.


----------



## Political Junky

Joe Walsh lost bigtime.


----------



## AmyNation

Obama wins Virginia, but Romney refuses to concede.


----------



## del

AmyNation said:


> Obama wins Virginia, but Romney refuses to concede.



he's giving his speech now


----------



## Noomi

del said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama wins Virginia, but Romney refuses to concede.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's giving his speech now
Click to expand...


I'm surprised, he's acting very humble. Good man.


----------



## saveliberty

Resisting Obama continues.  We get to blame him from here out.  No more excuses.


----------



## del

saveliberty said:


> Resisting Obama continues.  *We get to blame him from here out.*  No more excuses.





and that's different how?


----------



## saveliberty

del said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting Obama continues.  *We get to blame him from here out.*  No more excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that's different how?
Click to expand...


Yes, Obama is a walking poor excuse.


----------



## SFC Ollie

del said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting Obama continues.  *We get to blame him from here out.*  No more excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that's different how?
Click to expand...


I think the days of "It's Bush's fault" are over.

Seen the market this morning??????????


----------



## SFC Ollie

We'll need it.....


----------



## emilynghiem

SFC Ollie said:


> A lot of Ohio auto workers who will follow the union lead and vote Obama.........



I am more concerned about the interference of the union lobbies manipulating if not hijacking the democratic process. While Democrats fear the "rich Republicans" and corporations, but their campaigns depend on the same corporate games.

The Occupy claimed to stand up against corporate takeover of government, but
the Occupy movement themselves abused collective/anonymous power to bully without accountability per individual or cost to the public, committing the same offenses as how corporations operate as nonpersons with no legal liability individually; and the Occupy also teamed up with unions to lobby, and again, use that collective force to bully while claiming to defend the democratic process and representation against similar "corporate" tactics.

The Green Party has been the most focused on addressing corporate personhood, and trying to educate people to end this interference that is skewing the democratic process.
But since they don't play bullying games, but work by consensus-decision making, they get run over by candidates and parties that do resort to negative campaigns and bullying.

I will probably contact the reps for the various third parties, the Constitution and Justice Parties, along with the Libertarians and Greens, and see if we can form an independent "spiritual senate" to address issues by party and religious affiliation for the purpose of protecting all people's beliefs and interests equally under the Constitution, and eliminate the tactic of scaring and bullying people over fear of losing their rights to other political bullies. If these beliefs were protected to begin with, and party candidates agreed not to threaten legislation that runs over excludes or favors one view over another, then we would have to stick to solutions that satisfy all views and quit using scare tactics to get votes.

Teh Democrat party may claim to represent racial diversity and minorities, so why not have the GOP work on including and accommodating religious and political diversity under the Constitution? I think that is more important to represent in policies than just identity by race.  If the third parties get together and form a lobby, then any agreements or recommendations made by mediating conflicts with respect to the different parties could  be "fed" to the official House and Senate, in consulting on policies, conflicts and solutions
and avoid this whole habit of taking some religious difference and bullying each other.

If we removed that from the picture, by standing on Constitutional values and commitment to protect and include all interests and views equally, without discrimination or oppression,
then maybe we would end the political deadlocks and wasting money on bullying campaigns.
We'd actually focus on resolving issues and forming policies/programs we agree to invest in.

What a concept.
To actually help and hold govt officials to enforcing Constitutional protections, due process, and representation for all people, instead of putting political partying first to win elections.

With the internet, even if these other parties are small in numbers, the impact of the ideas and solutions proposed by independent activists has equal chance of influencing policies as the ideas from larger parties. It's the quality of the idea that counts. We need to include all input, and solve problems together instead of ignoring and excluding third party solutions.


----------



## Pasco08

Florida still hasn't been called WTF


----------



## JakeStarkey

Either of the major parties that refuses to practice reconciliation will become a true minority party within two election cycles.


----------



## rightwinger

JakeStarkey said:


> Either of the major parties that refuses to practice reconciliation will become a true minority party within two election cycles.



I'd like to believe that is true........but I don't


----------



## Dick Tuck

SFC Ollie said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Resisting Obama continues.  *We get to blame him from here out.*  No more excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that's different how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the days of "It's Bush's fault" are over.
> 
> Seen the market this morning??????????
Click to expand...


Do you know why the markets down?  Can you say "fiscal cliff" that Republicans are threatening to take us over?


----------



## emilynghiem

LilOlLady said:


> I cannot watch. Going to bed and wake up tommorw to the winner. Too much for my central nervous sysem. Might trigger a MS flare up. I voted for Obama but I am not sure if I want him to suffer another 4 years and take his family and get on with his life but Romney scares the hell out of me. But the economy is in recovery because of policies Obama put forth and Romney will get credti for the Obama's economy in recovery.



Hey LOL: I hope you would consider calling in to my bfriend's radio show on Saturday.
He is moderate, but more callers are pro-conservative/anti-Obama. He keeps asking for more Democrat/Obama supporters to call in to explain the good side of this administration. 
Would you consider sharing your perspective and comments?

He can get argumentative with guys who call in with unsustained claims. But he tends to be very nice with women and older people who call in, especially first time callers.  Would you look his show up online, and call on Saturday night/Sunday morning? it's under "Talk Back Weekend with Chris X" on News Talk 1070 AM KNTH or Home Page
The toll-free number is 1-866-606-TALK (NOT 1-800) 2 hours on Sat night - Sunday

If your city is one of the 55 affiliate stations that carry his show nationwide, you might even be able to hear it on the air instead of streaming online, which is easier for me. Thanks!


----------



## saveliberty

Could be worse, I think I have Post Traumatic Election Syndrome.  I'm enjoying commericals less, the mailbox is near empty everyday.  Bill Clinton doesn't return my calls and he was calling me once a week for the last month.


----------



## Saigon

007 said:


> So far...
> 
> Electoral votes:
> Romney - 33
> obama - 3
> 
> See a pattern there?
> 
> It's called an ASS WHOOPIN'...



Um....what?


----------



## Saigon

saveliberty said:


> The economy is the big issue as expected.  That falls in favor of Romney.
> 
> Election 2012 results Liveblog: What exit polls tell us about voters in Virginia and Ohio - CSMonitor.com



Right....


----------

